# Musical Comedy



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Lang Lang Shred


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Glen Gould Shreds


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Andy Rehfeldt, in a sense he's the opposite of the "shreds" videos


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I kind of made a topic for such videos:
http://www.talkclassical.com/41728-ridiculous-fun-stuff-only.html


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

DeepR said:


> I kind of made a topic for such videos:
> http://www.talkclassical.com/41728-ridiculous-fun-stuff-only.html


I understand....I found a lot of the posts there truly awful :lol:

I was hoping for something funnier....its hard to filter the awful from the funny.

I find the Shreds videos really funny. I see now there are other musical comedy posts as well.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

regenmusic said:


> Lang Lang Shred





regenmusic said:


> Glen Gould Shreds


Lang Lang has a vase of flowers on his piano. I'd like to see Gould with a bowl of fruit. I think Gould could eat an apple while he plays, sort of like certain jugglers I've seen who juggle apples and eat one out of the air as they juggle. At least it would shut Gould's mouth up from that infernal humming which too often dampens his angelic playing. Alas....


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I usually post the title here in case the videos go away but this one I'm embarrassed to even post it because the song is too embarrassing to post anywhere near a classical music site.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

We Are The World Shreds


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

norman bates said:


> Andy Rehfeldt, in a sense he's the opposite of the "shreds" videos


You beat me to it - but my fav is the Mary Poppins one:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

dgee said:


> You beat me to it - but my fav is the Mary Poppins one:


hehe, which band is this?


----------



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

*musical comedy*

comedy is as subjective as music, I can recommend, My Wife Died in 1970, by John Shuttleworth. very english humour, an acquired taste.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)




----------

